

Ask HN: Other than PayPal, is there an API to Pay others? - pastaking

I'm building a side project that involves paying other people. I'm wondering if I got any options other than using PayPal?<p>And if anyone has experience, how do I set up an automated payment system to transfer money to people's bank accounts? (or credit cards? Is that even possible?)<p>Thanks!<p>Edit: Preferably in Canada.
======
tgriesser
<https://www.wepay.com/developer/usecases/marketplace>

------
dirkdeman
Second on Wepay. The API is easily customizable. Plus well, you know, they're
Ycombinator alumni.

------
nestlequ1k
Dwolla (US only) has the best API i've ever seen. Oauth support as well!

------
dholowiski
Bitcoin?

------
GerardMcDonald
<https://stripe.com/> :-).

~~~
dwynings
Stripe only allows you to charge people – they don't handle payouts.

------
kmlymi
Try AlertPay

------
varsketiz
payoneer might be an option

------
wmf
Dwolla?

------
lenkendall
Dwolla

~~~
pastaking
Hey thanks, I just checked it out. Looks like it's only for the States - I'm
in Canada. Anything you know around here?

